# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Sjedalice 9-36 kg. vs. 9-18 + 15-36 kg

## zovlah

Lijep pozdrav,

krećemo u nabavku autosjedalice obzirom da nam mališanka ima preko 9 kg i bez problema ustaje na noge ...

Ono što me zanima jest da li kupiti odmah sjedalicu 9-36 kg (naravno kvalitetnu tipa Kiddy Comfort Pro ili Kiddy Life Pro - prema ADAC testovima su vrlo dobro ocjenjene) ili sad kupiti sjedalicu 9-18 kg, a za koju godinu drugu 15-36 kg.

Ono što me 'brine' jest da sam načuo da nije preporučljivo kupovati 9-36 kg sjedalice (iako bez nekih konkretnih argumenata), a s druge strane Kiddy su super ocjenjene. Opet, 9-36 kg su sjedalice od cca. 1 godine do 12 godina, pa mi se to ipak čini malo predugačak period za korištenje jedne sjedalice. Zbog toga bih molio argumente zašto ne i zašto da sjedalica 9-36 kg.

Link sa uputstvima za Kiddy Comfort Pro:
http://www.kiddy.de/content/files/Be...omfort_pro.pdf

A ušteda može biti 150+ Eura.

Dakle da li jedna sjedalica 9-36 kg ili dvije 9-18kg + 15-36kg?

Puno hvala unaprijed!

----------


## Cubana

Možda sam totalno u krivu, ali gledajući ovu sjedalicu ja ju nikada ne bih kupila jer nema svoje pojaseve. Ništa ne drži dijete osim ovog poprečnog nečega, ništa ne drži u ramenima. Meni djeluje čudno. 
Al valjda ADAC zna.

----------


## Cubana

E, da, ja sam se odlučila za 9-18 pa onda na više, jer će drugo dijete naslijediti ovu sjedalicu (bude li ispravna, naravno), a J će onda dobiti 18-36 ili 9-36 ovisno o težini. Ali definitivno ne ovu, već vjerojatno BC Trianos (mislim da je ona 9-36)

----------


## zovlah

> Možda sam totalno u krivu, ali gledajući ovu sjedalicu ja ju nikada ne bih kupila jer nema svoje pojaseve. Ništa ne drži dijete osim ovog poprečnog nečega, ništa ne drži u ramenima. Meni djeluje čudno. 
> Al valjda ADAC zna.


Istina, nema remena i pitanje je koliko vjerovati ADAC-u. Gledao sam samo sjedalice koje su na zadnjim testovime 'u zelenom' a to su samo Kiddy i eventualno Britax (Roemer) Evolva. 

Međutim, meni Kiddy izgleda prilično sigurno npr:
http://www.kiddy.de/gb/life-pro-test

Uz certifikate i kako to izgleda, pa klinka nema da mrdne.

No ja ću i dalje inzistirati na temi - da li ili ne sjedalice 9-36 kg. :?

----------


## daddycool

> No ja ću i dalje inzistirati na temi - da li ili ne sjedalice 9-36 kg. :?


mislim da je to stvar osobnog izbora. ako se ti osjećaš siguran s tim izborom nema razloga da ne kupiš tu sjedalicu (tim više što je ADAC definitivno autoritet na području auto sigurnosti i oni kažu da je sjedalica dobra). 
ja sam osobno uvijek protiv univerzalnih rješenja jer mislim da su negdje morali napraviti kompromis (kao npr. veš mašina i sušilica u jednom ili kombo DVD/video uređaj i sl.). no to je moje osobno mišljenje i nemam nekakvih čvrstih argumenata. kod ove sjedalice nije mi simpatičan taj jastuk koji zaustavlja dijete i radije bi izabrao opciju s pojasom u 5 točaka jer ne vidim kako će jastuk spriječiti ozljede abdomena kad i ramena i noge polete prema naprijed, plus što mi se čini da taj jastuk puno više grije nego pojasevi a po ljeti mi se to ne čini zanemarivim faktorom.
također bi trebalo isprobati montažu ove sjedalice jer koliko vidim nema kopče koja fiksira pojas vozila da ne klizi i ne olabavi.

naglašavam da je ovo moje osobno mišljenje.

----------


## zovlah

Daddy, hvala na razmišljanju i odgovoru, no to mi na žalost puno ne popravlja situaciju. Na tvoje argumente s 'combo' uređajima ja bih samo dodao - koliko para toliko muzike. Nekad su to i jedina rješenja (manjak prostora ...) No hard feelings.    :Wink:  

Jedini dobar argument protiv tih 9-36 kg sjedalica je njihova trajnost. Tj. ta sjedalica bi se trebala koristiti 10+ godina, a to je ipak malo previše.

A gledao sam malo i ostale teme, dosta je bilo rasprave o Kiddy-u, ipak sam sklon vjerovati da sjedalica, što se sigurnosti tiče, nije loša obzirom na ADAC testove zadnjih nekoliko godina, ali da - što se komfora djeteta tiče, moglo bi biti zeznuto zbog vrućine.

----------


## Cubana

Zašto ne razmisliš o Bebe comfort Trianos?

----------


## Nika

nisam sad sigurna kako ima kod Kiddy, no vecina kombiniranih as od 9-36 kg imaju veliki nedostatak sto se nakon 18 kg naslon autosjedalice mice tj. ostaje samo onaj donji dio.
napominjem nije tako kod svih potrebno je prije svakako provjeriti.

smatram da je to nedovoljna zastita za tako male klince, jer osim sto nemaju nikavu bocnu zastitu, gornji dio pojasa im je tesko namjestiti, cesto ide preko vrata.

----------


## zovlah

> Zašto ne razmisliš o Bebe comfort Trianos?


Zato što za tu sjedalicu nema testova. Jedina koja još dolazi u obzir je Britax Evolva.

Ali opet da se ponovim, ne bih da raspravljamo o ovom ili onom modelu sjedalice, nego da li je uopće dobro kupovati sjedalicu kategorije 9-36 kg.

----------


## marta

Ja sam od kombinirane sjedalice odustala nakon sto sam ih nekoliko pogledala i procitala upute. Nije mi bilo prihvatljivo sto nemaju svoje pojaseve i vrlo brzo se svedu na obican booster.

----------


## Nika

http://www.kiddy.de/content/files/Be...fe-pro-web.pdf

kod kiddy to nije slucaj.

----------


## Cubana

To sam gledala kod BC i koliko sam shvatila možeš skinuti i ne moraš. tj na prospektu je s naslonom od 15-36 i bez od 22-36.

----------


## marta

Ma jasno, samo tu gdje sam izbor nije velik. Vidjela sam mozda 3-4 kombinirane sjedalice i stvarno su mi se sve cinile kao usteda novca naustrb sigurnosti.

----------


## zovlah

> nisam sad sigurna kako ima kod Kiddy, no vecina kombiniranih as od 9-36 kg imaju veliki nedostatak sto se nakon 18 kg naslon autosjedalice mice tj. ostaje samo onaj donji dio.
> napominjem nije tako kod svih potrebno je prije svakako provjeriti.
> 
> smatram da je to nedovoljna zastita za tako male klince, jer osim sto nemaju nikavu bocnu zastitu, gornji dio pojasa im je tesko namjestiti, cesto ide preko vrata.


Nije niti kod Britax-a:
http://www.roemer.eu/produktbritaxpr...operties&id=22

Vadi se samo dio s pojasevima, tj. ostaje booster s naslonom.

----------


## marta

Britax mi nije bio dohvatljiv, da jeste, mozda bih ga kupila. 

Ima jso nesto sto sam primijetila na ovim kombo sjedalicama, ne mogu se ucvrstiti kao one 9-18kg. Mislim da sam vidjela i jednu s vlastitim pojasevima, ali ona je otpala kad sam vidjela da se pri montazi ne moze ispravno fiksirati. Zao mi je sto sam pozaboravljala koje su to bile sjedalice, bila bih vise od koristi.

Uglavnom, bilo bi dobro to pogledati uzivo i po mogucnosti probati, barem se meni tako pokazalo, iako sam u kupovinu posla sigurna da kupujem kombo sjedalicu.

----------


## zovlah

> Ma jasno, samo tu gdje sam izbor nije velik. Vidjela sam mozda 3-4 kombinirane sjedalice i stvarno su mi se sve cinile kao usteda novca naustrb sigurnosti.


Da li je na uštrb sigurnosti?
ADAC testovi 2003-2006:
Kiddy Life PRo i Kiddy Life plus - ocjena 'gut', odnosno zeleno
Britax Evolva - ocjena 'befriedigend', odnosno žuto

2007.
- ništa interesantno (premale ocjene)

2008.
Kiddy Comfort Pro - ocjena 'gut', odnosno zeleno

S time da su Kiddy u sve četiri grupe ocijenjene sa '+', a Evolva u grupi 'sigurnost' sa 'o', ostalo '+'.

Tako da ne bih baš rekao da je na uštrb sigurnosti (ukoliko ADAC smatramo mjerodavnim).

----------


## Cubana

Vjerujem ADAC-u, ali mi se zaustavljanje djeteta u frontalnom sudaru na poprečnu prečku prsima, abdomenom... ne čini uopće poželjnim.

----------


## marta

Te o kojima pises nisam imala na raspolaganju, pa ih nisam mogla pogledati.  Nadam se da ces naci neku kojom ces biti zadovoljan. Ja nisam nasla nista sto bi mi odgovaralo.

----------


## zovlah

> Vjerujem ADAC-u, ali mi se zaustavljanje djeteta u frontalnom sudaru na poprečnu prečku prsima, abdomenom... ne čini uopće poželjnim.


Vjerujem da je to još uvijek predmet rasprava i dizajnera sjedalica. Da li je poželjnije zaustavljanje na prečki (koja je prilično široka tako da je površina koja upija energiju prilikom sudara prilično velika) ili je poželjnije fiksiranje ramena, pa trzaj glavom i opterećenje, odnosno ozljeđivanje vratnih kralježaka?

OK, uvriježeno je mišljenje da sistem 5 točaka najbolje funkcionira i vrlo se teško probiti s novim sigurnosnim dizajnom. No, ako testovi pokazuju da je i to dobro (i to ne samo u kategoriji 9-36 kg nego i u ostalima, Kiddy Infinity Pro s istim principom najbolje ocijenjena u 9-18 kg 2007., a Kiddy Discovery Pro je također u zelenom vrhu 15-36kg). Zaključio bih da Kiddy sistem nije ništa manje siguran od sistema pojaseva s pet točaka. Jedino gdje sam zabrinut je komfor djeteta. Koliko je toplo ispod te obložene prečke? Sigurno toplije nego ispod pojaseva!

----------


## zovlah

> Te o kojima pises nisam imala na raspolaganju, pa ih nisam mogla pogledati.  Nadam se da ces naci neku kojom ces biti zadovoljan. Ja nisam nasla nista sto bi mi odgovaralo.


Sve su dostupne u Brežicama.
A sigurno ću naći neku kojom ćemo i mama i ja i klinka biti zadovoljni. Evo, ja radim svoj dio posla.   :Wink:  

Na kraju, uvijek ostaje provjerena solucija 9-18 kg, pa kad preraste za 3-4 godine, novo. Mislim, nije niti to neka luda ušteda u tih 10-12 godina.

I da, ima tu i ostalih stvari koje treba provjeriti - jednostavnost montaže, vrsta materijala, prozračnost ...

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Jedno čisto laičko iskustvo, koje se čak i ne odnosi na konkretne grupe, ali mi se čini da postoji analogija:
Mi smo na poklon za babine dobili Chicco-ovu 0-18 AS. Nismo je koristili od 0, jer smo imali onu korpicu za 0+ grupu. Ali smo poslije muku mučili, jer nema šanse da dijete od 18kg, po visini još može stati u takvu sjedalicu, jer su je valjda ipak napravili nešto manjom nego standardne 9-18kg. Kako nam se izbor II+III sveo onda samo na Trianos, ipak smo se na kraju odlučili za Britaxov booster sa naslonom. Čini mi se da su AS iz kombinovanih grupa nešto manje od ovih iz pojedinačnih, što stvara problem u graničnim područjima, pa bih se ja da moram ponovo birati odlučila za dvije sjedalice iz odvojenih grupa.

----------


## zovlah

> Jedno čisto laičko iskustvo, koje se čak i ne odnosi na konkretne grupe, ali mi se čini da postoji analogija:
> Mi smo na poklon za babine dobili Chicco-ovu 0-18 AS. Nismo je koristili od 0, jer smo imali onu korpicu za 0+ grupu. Ali smo poslije muku mučili, jer nema šanse da dijete od 18kg, po visini još može stati u takvu sjedalicu, jer su je valjda ipak napravili nešto manjom nego standardne 9-18kg. Kako nam se izbor II+III sveo onda samo na Trianos, ipak smo se na kraju odlučili za Britaxov booster sa naslonom. Čini mi se da su AS iz kombinovanih grupa nešto manje od ovih iz pojedinačnih, što stvara problem u graničnim područjima, pa bih se ja da moram ponovo birati odlučila za dvije sjedalice iz odvojenih grupa.


Ma to!!! Takav sam odgovor čekao!  :D 
Sve se više bližim odvojenim!!!

----------


## zovlah

> Cubana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zašto ne razmisliš o Bebe comfort Trianos?
> 
> 
> Zato što za tu sjedalicu nema testova. Jedina koja još dolazi u obzir je Britax Evolva.
> 
> Ali opet da se ponovim, ne bih da raspravljamo o ovom ili onom modelu sjedalice, nego da li je uopće dobro kupovati sjedalicu kategorije 9-36 kg.


I sada sam pogledao što ima o njoj na netu. Na kraju se koristi samo booster bez naslona. Prema tome - otpada.

----------


## srecica

> Opet, 9-36 kg su sjedalice od cca. 1 godine do 12 godina, pa mi se to ipak čini malo predugačak period za korištenje jedne sjedalice. Zbog toga bih molio argumente zašto ne i zašto da sjedalica 9-36 kg.


Upravo ovo bi bio moj razlog protiv kombinirane sjedalice u ovim visim razredima. Trebalo bi naci konkretnu informaciju o 'roku trajanja' sjedalice, obzirom da je preporuka 5-6 godina.
Drugi razlog protiv bi bila udobnost, iz istog razloga koji navodi SS, dakle nesto su manje od regularnih.

----------


## Maruška

Ja nemam neki konkretan razlog za/protiv kombiniranih - generalno gledajući. Uspoređujući konkretne modele iz različitih grupa u konkretnim autima... e tu već imam za/protiv komentara.

OT: grupa III - to bi bio booster bez naslona, zar ne?

----------


## zovlah

> Ja nemam neki konkretan razlog za/protiv kombiniranih - generalno gledajući. Uspoređujući konkretne modele iz različitih grupa u konkretnim autima... e tu već imam za/protiv komentara.


Opel Astra karavan i Citroen Saxo (ponekad C3)?




> OT: grupa III - to bi bio booster bez naslona, zar ne?


Ne. I sa naslonom i bez naslona. Grupa III je 15-36 kg. S naslonom od cca 230 eura (Isofix) do bez naslona od cca. 15 eura. Samo što ja o ovom bez naslona ne bih uopće razmišljao.

----------


## Maruška

> Maruška prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja nemam neki konkretan razlog za/protiv kombiniranih - generalno gledajući. Uspoređujući konkretne modele iz različitih grupa u konkretnim autima... e tu već imam za/protiv komentara.
> 
> 
> Opel Astra karavan i Citroen Saxo (ponekad C3)?


Evo našeg iskustva:
MC Priori XP smo isprobali u svim Volvo modelima (unatrag 6 godina), Ford Escort (1997), Fiat Punto (1999)... dakle jako različiti modeli. U svima dobro leži, iznimno lako se montira.
BC Trianos koristimo u Citroen Picasso - dobro leži, nije problematična za montažu.
Što mi na ovoj drugoj fali? Mogućnost jednostavnog stavljanja u poluležeći položaj, kompliciraniji sustav zatezanja pojaseva.
Trianos je kod bake u autu, motiv kupnje - ušteda.





> Maruška prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> OT: grupa III - to bi bio booster bez naslona, zar ne?
> 
> 
> Ne. I sa naslonom i bez naslona. Grupa III je 15-36 kg. S naslonom od cca 230 eura (Isofix) do bez naslona od cca. 15 eura. Samo što ja o ovom bez naslona ne bih uopće razmišljao.


Jesi siguran? Bila sam uvjerena da je:
grupa II 15-25
grupa III 22-36
Kod Trianosice (kao primjera I-II-III sjedalice) se u prelsku u grupu II skidaju integrirani pojasevi, a u grupu III naslon.

----------


## zovlah

> zovlah prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Maruška prvotno napisa
> ...


Super!!! Znači i to će biti od kriterija - spuštanje u položaj za spavanje!
Iskreno, prvo sam razmišljao o uštedi, no kad pogledaš da kupuješ sljedeću autosjedalicu od 4-10 godina, pa i nije sad neka investicija kad se rastegne na tih 6 godina.





> zovlah prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Maruška prvotno napisa
> ...


Oprosti, u pravu si. Gdje god gledam, po testovima i web dućanima nigdje nema striktnog pokrivanja grupe već daju samo prema kilaži i to redovito 9-18 kg (I), 9-25 kg (I/II), 9-36 kg (I/II/III), 15-36 kg (II/III). Nigdje grupe II ili III nema zasebno.
Kako god, i najveće sjedalice imaš booster s naslonom (i bočnim štitincima i štitnicima za glavu). Upravo je to i bio razlog zašto sam odmah eliminirao Trianos. Ostale koje gledam u grupi 9-36 kg (i vrlo vjerojatno odustajem) na kraju se koriste i booster i naslon.

----------


## Cubana

> Upravo je to i bio razlog zašto sam odmah eliminirao Trianos. Ostale koje gledam u grupi 9-36 kg (i vrlo vjerojatno odustajem) na kraju se koriste i booster i naslon.


I ja cu vjerojatno odustati od 9-36. Ali kopiram s BC stranice 
"With the seat back
and the seatbelt,
from 15 to 36kg."
Ne moras skinuti naslon. Valjda sam dobro shvatila.

----------


## Maruška

Moram biti iskrena i reći da nisam detaljno proučavala uputstva "za kasnije".  :Embarassed:   Lovre (sa svojih 16kg) je još daleko od te faze.

----------


## Honey

Mi smo dobili komb. sjedalicu 0-18. Riječ je o Brevi AS.
Imali smo već 0-13, pa smo nju koristili do 8-9 mjeseci. Zatim ovu okrenutu u smjeru suprotnom vožnji. Nakon godine dana okrenuli smo ju naprijed i tako se T. vozio do starosti od dvije godine i 2-3 mjeseca, i težine oko 13 kila. Tada su mu remeni sjedalice postali prenisko u najvišem položaju   :Rolling Eyes:  Kako je još bio puno premali za grupu III, htjeli smo kupiti 9-36. Od svih pregledanih i isprobanih u više od mjesec dana potrage na kraju smo kupili Romer King - 9-18. Razlog broj 1: na svim tim sjedalicama utori za pojaseve nisu bili ni centimetar višlji nego na staroj Brevi sjedalici! Znači, za mjesec-dva bi svejedno morali skinuti pojaseve i koristiti AS kao booster, a dijete mi ne bi u to vrijeme imalo dovoljnu kilažu!

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Mi smo dobili komb. sjedalicu 0-18. Riječ je o Brevi AS.
> Imali smo već 0-13, pa smo nju koristili do 8-9 mjeseci. Zatim ovu okrenutu u smjeru suprotnom vožnji. Nakon godine dana okrenuli smo ju naprijed i tako se T. vozio do starosti od dvije godine i 2-3 mjeseca, i težine oko 13 kila. Tada su mu remeni sjedalice postali prenisko u najvišem položaju   Kako je još bio puno premali za grupu III, htjeli smo kupiti 9-36. Od svih pregledanih i isprobanih u više od mjesec dana potrage na kraju smo kupili Romer King - 9-18. Razlog broj 1: na svim tim sjedalicama utori za pojaseve nisu bili ni centimetar višlji nego na staroj Brevi sjedalici! Znači, za mjesec-dva bi svejedno morali skinuti pojaseve i koristiti AS kao booster, a dijete mi ne bi u to vrijeme imalo dovoljnu kilažu!


To je upravo bila i naša situacija, sa našom AS, s tim da je E. gurala još nekoliko mjeseci, a tad je imala 3 godine i oko 17 kg, ,pa smo se zbog toga odlučili da idemo ipak na booster. Vi ste vidim, već i ranije "ispali" iz svoje AS.

----------


## zovlah

Pa kako sam počeo, da i završim temu.

9-36 kg nedostaci:
- sjedalica je glomaznija - nije praktično za prebacivanje iz auta u auto;
- uspoređivao sam Roemer King Plus i Roemer (Britax) Evolva - King Plus stvarno izgleda dublja i ugodnija od Evolve;
- Evolva također može mijenjati nagib, ali ne tako kao King Plus.

Također smo gledali i Kiddy sistem bez pojaseva, sa 'stolićem', jer to u živo stvarno izgleda kao mali stolić. Definitivno se taj stolić - koji nije u obliku šipke već je široka plastična površina presvučena platnom (vjerojatno je tu i neki apsorbent tipa stiropora) ne kupuje dodatno nego je sastavni dio sjedalice. Što se sigurnosti tiče, gotovo sam siguran da je to OK. Ali što se tiče komfora, e tu sam skeptičan. Dijete, pogotovo malo, kao da je u oklopu. I na kraju, ljubazna prodavačica iz Baby Centra u Brežicama je otvoreno rekla da se taj model baš i ne prodaje najbolje.

Eto, ako će nekome ovo pomoći...

Over & out

----------


## Olivija

Ja bih se još nadovezala svojim razmišljanjem i 2 nova aspekta!

Sad trebam za manjega ili uzeti još jednu sjedalicu 9-18 pa dogodine jednu promijeniti u 18-36, ili uzeti sada jednu 9-36 pa onda imam fore još cca 3 godine prije promjene. Kiddy me privlači još od prije 2 godine, pa sam je opet išla proučavati i došla sam do nekog kao zaključka:

- kod Kiddy sjedalice - položaj za spavanje se mora namjestiti dok automobil stoji. To mi je dosta veliki minus jer dok su klinci mali često spavaju u autu i kad im nije vrijeme za spavanje, a stvarno ih ne volim gledati kada im se brada objesi na prsa...

- kao i kod malih sjedalica, ja pojasevima nemilosrdno koljenom utisnem AS u sjedalo i ona se ne miče ni milimetar. Ono dobro se uspušem da to bude čvrsto. I onda to tako stoji danima u autu, a klinca vadim unutra van i stežem njegovim pojasevima. Kiddy, a i sve ostale sjedalice III kategorije nemaju svoje pojaseve. Meni se čini kada dijete prijeđe 18 kg, i sjedne u AS već je samo dovoljno teško da "pritisne" sjedalicu svojom težinom i da je onda vezanje samo s automobilskim pojasom dovoljno dobro. Kak ću klinca od 9 kg pojasevima pritisnuti da se AS skupa s djetetom nikuda ne miče? 

To sam ovako razmišljala na glas samo gledajući kataloge i upute dostupne na netu. Vjerojatno ću se prije kupovine ipak zaletiti do Brežica i uvjeriti se uživo je'l to problem ili nije, ali još uvijek stoji problem polegnutog položaja.

----------


## Loryblue

> ....ali još uvijek stoji problem polegnutog položaja.


ima i sjedalica u kategoriji 15-36 kg koje se mogu malo poleći za spavanje djeteta.
naša je takva.

----------


## pandolina

> Kak ću klinca od 9 kg pojasevima pritisnuti da se AS skupa s djetetom nikuda ne miče?


imam evolvu i za sada sam jako zadovoljna.

ovaj gore navedeni problem ne postoji kod evolve jer se u kategoriji 9-18kg sjedalica prvo namjesti u auto kao i svaka druga u toj kategoriji, a zatim vežeš pojasevima u 5 točaka.


imam i king ts plus i također sam jako zadovoljna.

razlika:

- king ts plus možeš stavljati u položaj za spavanje i u vožnji - evolvu ne možeš i zato ju ne koristimo za duža putovanja (iako je konstantno namještena za 'spavanje')

----------


## EvaP

Malisa ima 14kg i moramo kupiti novu sjedalicu.
I sta sad??????
Za one od 15kg je premalen.
Bojim se da ce one od 9 - 18 prebrzo izrasti.
Nesto izmedju ne postoji.
Na onima od 9-18 pise da su od 4te godine na dalje  :? 
Na onima od 15-36 pise da su od trece godine na dalje  :? 
Znaci djeca od 3 - 4 godine imaju izmedju 15 i 18 kg????

----------


## Lutonjica

koliko je star i koliko je visok?

----------


## Anci

> Na onima od 9-18 pise da su od 4te godine na dalje  :?


Ne kužim  :?

----------


## EvaP

Jao pardon, do 4te godine   :Embarassed:  
Malisa ima 2 godine i 2 mjeseca, 14kg, visina cca 1metar.

----------


## Lutonjica

nisu bitne godine, bitna je visina i tezina

pretpostavljam da trenutno imate sjedalicu 9-18 kg

ona mu je i po visini i po tezini jos uvijek ok

sto te konkretno muci?
kada prijeci u sjedalicu 15-36 kg?

----------


## EvaP

Moramo vratiti posudjenu sjedalicu, hitno.
Sad moramo kupiti novu   :Sad:  I to hitno   :Sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

ja bih na vašem mjestu kupila 9-18, ili 9-36
15-36 ni u ludilu

----------


## EvaP

Tako nekako sam i ja mislila...
Hvala!!!

----------


## EvaP

Tako nekako sam i ja mislila...
Hvala!!!

----------


## mis-pis

Upravo sam gledala dimenzije ove 2 kiddy sjedalice. I comfort pro (I/II/III) i discovery pro (II/III) su istih dimenzija. Znaci da kod ovih ne vrijedi ono da su kombinovane "tijesne". A vjerujem da je to slucaj kod kombinovanih, ali grupe 0/I.
A sto se tice "stolica", "jastucica" za hvatanje, negdje sam citala da u tom slucaju rjedje dolazi do povrede vratnih kraljesaka, upravo zbog izbjegnutog trzaja koji remencici uzrokuju pri zatezanju.
Mi smo sad u fazi kupovine sjedalice II/III grupe, jer trenutno imamo grupe I, ali pretpostavljam da cemo za 2. dijete nakon 0+ uzeti ovu Kiddy (ako se dotad ne pojave neke sa boljim vrijednostima). Jedino me buni ovaj kriterij trajanja sjedalice. Boosteri se koriste i duze od 6 godina, ali je mozda kod njih malo duzi rok trajanja, jer ne posjeduju svoj pojas koji bi pokazao zamor, nego se koristi od auta. Ima li smisla ovo o cemu pricam?  :? 
*Olivija*, koju ste na kraju kupili?

----------


## Amalthea

> A sto se tice "stolica", "jastucica" za hvatanje, negdje sam citala da u tom slucaju rjedje dolazi do povrede vratnih kraljesaka, upravo zbog izbjegnutog trzaja koji remencici uzrokuju pri zatezanju.


Zapravo - ne.

http://www.cpsafety.com/articles/fivepointshield.aspx

----------


## mis-pis

Evo jos jedna kombinovana grupe I/II/III.
http://www.babyland-online.com/autos...e-iiiiii6.html
Ali opet sa stolicem za hvatanje...

----------


## Sun

Mom Lukiju se bliži treći rođendan i čini mi se da je vrijeme za novu AS. Imamo naime chicco key 1 i vidim da je već pomalo previsok za nju, na najvišem stupnju remenčići mu kreću ispod ramena. Ima 17 kg.
Totalno nisam u toku koji je sad idući stupanj pa pliz pomagajte savjetima.
Ono što je nama najbitnije je da je sjedalica udobna jer se dosta vozimo i često on zaspi u autu

----------


## mis-pis

Isti slucaj. Upravo tragamo za sjedalicom grupe II/III. Takodje imamo key1, nije da je previsok za nju (sredina usiju mu ni priblizno nije blizu gornjeg ruba sjedalice) nego je lagano tezinom prerastamo- ima oko 17,5kg. Na kraju sam svela izbor na 2 sjedalice bez isofixa i 1 sa (nemamo isofix u autu, a ni nasi roditelji koji malog cesto voze). E sad, ove dvije su po testovima sigurnije od ove koja ima isofix, a kad se koristi kao sjedalica bez. Nadam se da nije konfuzno ovo sta govorim. 
Evo moje liste:
Cybex solution x
Kiddy discovery pro (u slucaju sudara uz policijski izvjestaj dobijes novu)
Roemer kidfix

----------


## mis-pis

Samo da napomenem da je mene isto hvatala panika da ce je prerasti prije 3. rodjendana (tada imao oko 17kg), ali evo, izdrzali smo jos skoro 4 mjeseca vise.

----------


## Sun

ma mene ne hvata panika, znam da možemo ovako još pola godine, ali bi htjela iskoristiti to što mu je ročkas da ubacim bake i djedove u AS kombinaciju   :Grin:  

Udobnost mi je 1. na listi pririteta (i nemojte me sad napast da bi sigurnost trebala biti prva jer ona to svakako je, samo što ja mislim da su sve te AS tu negdje, svrha im je osiguravati sigurnost)

idem sad guglati ove k0oje predlažeš, mi nemamo isofix u autu

----------


## mis-pis

Mene bas nikad ona konacna ocjena ne obara s nogu, jer u to velikim dijelom u obzir ulazi i jednostavnost montiranja sjedalice (to kad jednom naucis pravilno da napravis, ne vidim u cemu je problem?). Tako da ja "detaljnije" prostudiram test u smislu da gledam je li dobro prosla u sudarima, sto frontalnim, sto bocnim. I komfor. To su meni vodilice u izboru.

----------


## Juroslav

Sun, sljedeći stupanj je sjedalica grupe II/III (buster s naslonom/bez naslona)

Preporuka je svakako buster s naslonom koji, osim što osigurava pravilnu putanja prolaska pojasa automobila (kojim se djeca u tim sjedalicama vežu), daje i kakvu-takvu bočnu zaštitu

Nakon proučavanja crash-testova (vidi ADAC ili www.autosjedalice.info) pravac trgovine na proučavanje uzoraka materijala, cijena i isprobavanje sjedanja u autu (zalud najbolje ocjene na testu ako u autu pleše k'o Ištvan Varga) - konačna odluka o modelu je ipak roditeljska

----------


## Sun

thenx Juroslav!

Ma zato sam i htjela čuti malo roditelje s iskustvom, ono tko je kako zadovoljan sa svojom.

Sad sam malo gledala one prve dvije što mi je miš-piš napisala (treća je isofix, to mi ne ulazi u obzir) i moram reći da mi ova Cybex solution x izgleda super.

Ako ima tko kakvih iskustava pliz napišite

----------


## Sun

> Olivija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ....ali još uvijek stoji problem polegnutog položaja.
> 
> 
> ima i sjedalica u kategoriji 15-36 kg koje se mogu malo poleći za spavanje djeteta.
> naša je takva.


koja je to?

----------


## mis-pis

I meni dobro izgleda, ali se mora u autu probati. Kod te sjedalice mi se posebno svidja sto se oni bocni stitnici takodje podizu, te tako stite ramena i kad je dijete starije. 
Evo linkova:
ovaj je sa listom
http://www.autoliitto.fi/testit_ja_a...turvaistuimet/
ovaj sa klipovima
http://www.autoliitto.fi/testit_ja_a...lution_x_2008/
Ista stvar je bila i sa ovom chicco key1 kad smo je kupovali. Na testu 2005. po pitanju sudaru nudila je istu stvar kao i Roemer, a nama jos i super sjeda u auto.

----------


## Maruška

> Loryblue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Olivija prvotno napisa
> ...


Npr. Maxi Cosi Rodi XR.

----------


## Sun

uf nakon dva sata guglanja, surfanja, proučavanja osjećam se totalno izgubljeno. Neće ovo biti jednostavno kako sam zamišljala :/

----------


## mis-pis

Znam. Ja sam sa ADAC-a isprintala testove, pa ih danima uporedjivala i proucavala.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sun

e a gdje ima ovih cybex solution x za kupit?

----------


## mis-pis

Kod nas?  :? :/ 
Mi pocetkom sljedeceg mjeseca idemo za Njemacku, pa se tamo nadam naci odgovarajucu sjedalicu. Da ih mogu isprobati u autu. Znam da ih kod njih ima. Iako za desetak dana dolazimo u Zagreb, a ja pojma nemam gdje se tu mogu naci autosjedalice, da makar te modele sto ih kod vas ima isprobamo.

----------


## Sun

da mislila sam da možda ima negdje u hr za kupiti

----------


## Olivija

Sam' da vam javim da sam velikog ostavila u njegovoj Tobici, a malome kupila još jednu Tobicu - kao imam još godinu dana fore do nove sjedalice. Šipak. 3 mjeseca kasnije sam ustanovila da mi je stariji prešao 15 kila, a da mi fali još jedna sjedalica u našim g3 kombinacijama skupljanja i razvažanja djece pa sam mu uzela i Rodicu. Nikako se nisam mogla odlučiti na Kiddy, a tak me je rašila   :Embarassed:  
I da, Rodi se da polegnuti, ali ne u vožnji tj. prvo moraš izvaditi djete van.
Ne pleše po autu. I fakat je sve čvrsto kada veliki sjedne.

----------


## Inesica

> Sam' da vam javim da sam velikog ostavila u njegovoj Tobici, a malome kupila još jednu Tobicu - kao imam još godinu dana fore do nove sjedalice. Šipak. 3 mjeseca kasnije sam ustanovila da mi je stariji prešao 15 kila, a da mi fali još jedna sjedalica u našim g3 kombinacijama skupljanja i razvažanja djece pa sam mu uzela i Rodicu. Nikako se nisam mogla odlučiti na Kiddy, a tak me je rašila   
> I da, Rodi se da polegnuti, ali ne u vožnji tj. prvo moraš izvaditi djete van.
> Ne pleše po autu. I fakat je sve čvrsto kada veliki sjedne.


ukoliko dijete ima 15kg to ne znaci da mora prijeci u booster (rodi). 15 kg je minimalna kilaza koja dozvoljava prelazak u booster. svakako se preporuca vise od toga, najbolje 18kg do koliko traju sjedalice grupe I pa i tobica.

ukoliko doma imate dvije as koje idu do 18kg onda je najbolje da koristite njih. idealno ih je koristiti dok dijete ne premasi granice kilaze ili dok ne preraste po visini.

----------


## Olivija

Naravno da je manja sigurnija - ovu veću koristim povremeno: primarno mi je još uvijek u manjoj!

----------

